# MFing Putting



## JBHOLMES (Jul 27, 2006)

What are some good putting drills to do to improve your putting stroke? 



What is the best putter on the market?



What are some good videos or articles I can read/watch to get tips to help improve my putting.



Feel free to add anything else.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i really like the srt 2 ball putter by odyssey

a putting drill make a 6 foot line starting with balls about 5 in. apart and do it around the hole so it would be like 40 balls but just do 10 rotate the line etc.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

You will see a lot of pros working through a routine before they head off.

I like to hit 3 / 4 foot putts from around the hole, work on 7 or 8 balls, and if you miss one start again. Once you are solid from this range you will find it boosts your confidence and you make more of these knee tremblers


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

ya also for the longer putts imagine theirs a 6 ft ring around the hole and concentrae on getting in their.


----------



## alex (Sep 3, 2006)

If its a longer putt where you realistically aren't going to hole out just try and get it within a dustbin lid of the hole.
For shorter putts: Use a smaller back swing but hit through the ball more with a long follow through. This means the club head will be accelerating through the ball rather than, if like me, you slow the club head down in fear of over hitting th e putt.


----------

